# puppy stages



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

It's probably quite normal.

Also wanted to add, when you get your puppy you'll probably find that your 1 year old will go a little crazy for a little while (or at least will act differently). When we added an 8 week old to our 1.5 year old, the older one misbehaved for a couple of weeks consistently even though she was a guide dog who was always very good. Her trainers were not surprised by this at all. She was trying to deal with the changes and reassert herself too but this subsided after a couple of weeks. Take the older dog out for lots of walk on his own with you with lot of special time together.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*I understand*

Piper is 11 months, 15 days and his behavior is very inconsistent. He can be good for two or three weeks and then suddenly act like a maniac. Part of it is my fault because I'm lenient with him and not consistent.

I have noticed that when I've had him running in the backyard two or three nights in a row, he is much better behaved overall.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OrdinaryEllen said:


> Piper is 11 months, 15 days and his behavior is very inconsistent. He can be good for two or three weeks and then suddenly act like a maniac. *Part of it is my fault because I'm lenient with him and not consistent.*


I zeroed in on that last line because it reminded me of something we encountered time and again with our goldens. 

Our Danny was hideously lame for his first 2 years because of his ED, and he was also the WORST dog when it came to bordertraining. He was essentially 2 legged, but he was inexplicably as fast as lightning. And he loved running. <- And he was probably the first and only dog we considered building a fence for. :uhoh: In his case, he was not bordertrained until he was almost 4. That's why if I show anyone pictures of him out in our yard, they can notice the long lines or leashes dragging after him. 

As much as I like to blame the dog for being evil and hyperactive, I do know that it was our inconsistant training that was to blame. As soon as he started showing signs of improving, we backed off the training and gave him more freedom - too early. And it set him back every time. 

@OP - the mouthiness could have something to do with teething or 'hormones', depending on the growth stage he's at. Be patient and do not let him mouth at all. Don't be harsh. Just firm. And give him something else to chew on. Be aware that the puppy will learn behaviors from the older dog. So if you have a golden who insists on retrieving all the laundry and parading it around for visitors, your puppy will likely do the same.


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

OrdinaryEllen said:


> I have noticed that when I've had him running in the backyard two or three nights in a row, he is much better behaved overall.


BINGO! This is what I was going to suggest re regular vigorous exercise - do you see a link between the days (or accumulation of days) where he's had less exercise and the inappropriate behaviour?

I'm sure having the new puppy around will help tire him out (mentally and physically) and besides the adjustment period, he'll likely come back to being the well behaved dog you love and be a great model for the new pup.

Good luck and congrats on the new addition!!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I am in calif. and Lucy will be 1 Aug. 2. She is doing real well, so glad the rough puppy stage is over, hopefully! Where did you get Dakota and what is his birthdate? Where our you getting your new pup? When I got Lucy I talked to alot of Breeders. Lucy's breeder was Royal Goldens and dad from Shadalane. Were in south orange county.


----------

